# Â£75 East Sussex National: BOTH COURSES + food (50 people required)



## JustOne (Apr 2, 2012)

Chatted with the manager today and got an offer for the following

1) 18 holes West Course - ham egg chips - 18 holes East course Â£*75

*2) 18 holes West Course - ham egg chips - 18 holes East course - 2 course meal Â£*85


*Must be on a weekday in August.... need 50 people for the deal

Am thinking Mon 27th Tue 28th or Wed 29th

Just putting the feelers out as 50 seems like more than a handful, if there's lots of takers then we can get it on.... 2 top quality tournament courses.. for me the best 2 courses in the South East!

Don't know if anyone wants to stay over somewhere and play a different course the next day before heading home... you tell me? But for Â£75 (or Â£85) it's a deal worth taking. I don't think it clashes with any other forum meets???

Any takers?


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 3, 2012)

I've just returned from a weekend there, played the east Saturday, use of facilities and 3 course meal, nights accommodation and buffet brekkie then played the west, Â£135 each!

West course is probably the best course I've ever played, and it's very well looked after. After a round the staff take your clubs off and clean them too, you don't get service like that playing crown golf!

Don't think I can make it around both courses in the same day though, one was enough for me!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2012)

36 around there would kill me too James.
I'd be interested in 18 around either though


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 3, 2012)

that might tie in with my 2 weeks off - following week is Hillside - haven't booked it yet but if I do, I will be up for this. Thanks James


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

What's the nearest airport to this place??

It looks a really tough track but its a bit too far to drive


----------



## TXL (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure if you have realised that the Monday is the August Bank holiday so I doubt the offer will be available.

Tuesday is the only day I could make, so if that is what you go for, I would be up for it.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would be ok for this. I have always wanted to play there, and see why you rate it so highly. I assume there is only one tree on the whole course, and fairways that are 300 yards wide?


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 3, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			What's the nearest airport to this place??

It looks a really tough track but its a bit too far to drive
		
Click to expand...

Gatwick is probably closest.

I'd be interested in this, always wanted to play it, so at that price I'd be mad not o


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 3, 2012)

We're planning a week in France that week, if the dates change then let me know.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			What's the nearest airport to this place??

It looks a really tough track but its a bit too far to drive
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look and gatwick is the nearest but I'd have to hire a car to get there.

Sorry fella I'm out.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm up for this.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2012)

I am up for this but sadly I cannot be certain until after May. At the end of May I can commit to MANY things but before then I cannot for ANYTHING more than a month or two away.

If you want to stick me as a reserve that's fine but I am VERY interested so don't mind either way.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 3, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Just had a look and gatwick is the nearest but I'd have to hire a car to get there.

Sorry fella I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Stuart, I could pick you up from Gatwick, as I'd have to come past it?

James, keep me posted with the date, as I'm interested.


----------



## Laughing Gravy (Apr 3, 2012)

As mentioned before we're staying there end of June for 4 nights.  Will let you know what it was like on our return.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			36 around there would kill me too James.
I'd be interested in 18 around either though


Click to expand...

The plan was to do a stableford around the West, each man to himself, and then a 4-ball round the East with the best 2 scores counting, something to make it fun and a bit easier where contributing on a couple of holes would help your 'team' even if you have a total mare on the other 16 holes 

There's nothing easy about playing the West & East in the same day although at least the courses are fairly flat, but to organise a whole event there and only play the one course would be missing out. 18 holes is rarely enough to feed the passion for play at a forum meet.

I need the numbers to get the price, it's normally Â£60 for one round so two rounds with food for Â£75 is a bargain and makes it worth the trip.... to go home feeling dead as a dodo


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 3, 2012)

Count me in this one


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 3, 2012)

This sounds good, im up for it....



Bratty said:



			Stuart, I could pick you up from Gatwick, as I'd have to come past it?
		
Click to expand...

Careful Stuart, he will probably not drop you back and leave you stranded


----------



## SyR (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you stick me down as a maybe. I would love to play here again. I grew up playing golf here and would love to see how it's developed since I last played there. Will they let us play off the blue tees or will it be the whites?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

balls 

would love to but all leave is now taken in August.


----------



## rob2 (Apr 3, 2012)

As long as the final date fits, count me in 

Rob


----------



## sev112 (Apr 3, 2012)

Tentative, depending on dates mrs sev112 books for summer hols


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

BOSH!!!

I'm well up for this Jimmy me lad!!!  

The Wife's off work and it gives me enough time to save up the money...


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 3, 2012)

May be up for this. Back from honeymoon 2 weeks before so will have to check funds end of May time to confirm. Cracking deal though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Stuart, I could pick you up from Gatwick, as I'd have to come past it?

James, keep me posted with the date, as I'm interested.
		
Click to expand...

Bratty thanks for the offer mate but I'm gonna have to swerve it as a return flight is Â£ 200+ so it could cost Â£350 easy for 2 rounds of golf.

I might take me tart and kids camping down eastbourne way the Friday before, but will have to see what she wants to do.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 3, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			May be up for this. Back from honeymoon 2 weeks before so will have to check funds end of May time to confirm. Cracking deal though.
		
Click to expand...

Check with the new boss you mean


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 4, 2012)

Depending on the date I am a definite maybe!!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 4, 2012)

SyR said:



			Can you stick me down as a maybe. I would love to play here again. I grew up playing golf here and would love to see how it's developed since I last played there. Will they let us play off the blue tees or will it be the whites?
		
Click to expand...

It'll be the blue intermediate. The gold tees are too far back for most and if you play off the front (white) tees you don't really experience the courses properly. Like I said... 50 people is the requirement so will have to gauge interest for a few weeks to see if we can get the numbers.... only looks like about 10 possibles right now


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a possible but there are several things that have to be sorted ie holidays and whether I feel fit enough to do 36 holes. I played there many moons ago and it really is a good offer on a top course.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 5, 2012)

JustOne said:



			50 people is the requirement so will have to gauge interest for a few weeks to see if we can get the numbers.... only looks like about 10 possibles right now 

Click to expand...

Maybe get Smiffy involved, he can attract people no problem.... I guess some have it and some dont


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2012)

As a newbie on here, I'm starting to get a complex. Everyone of the meets I've seen clashes with something and I've not found one that I can make it to yet  ;-(


----------



## Spiral (Apr 5, 2012)

A week on from my first meet at Woburn, I'm licking my lips having had a taste for tackling some other courses with the GM crowd. I like the sound of this - it's a very good deal.

AS TXL pointed out earlier, the Monday may be best avoided as it's a public holiday (the potential state of the M25 with returning holiday traffic for my trip back makes me blanch just thinking about it). Either the Tuesday or Wednesday sound good at this stage.


----------

